# Zahlen ausgeben



## prodonn (24. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
weiß Jemand von euch, wie man eine Zahlenreihe aus einer Zahl erstellt?
Also ich meine man gibt zum Beispiel 20 ein und er listet 1 2 3 4 5 6...bis 20 auf.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mfg


----------



## Crian (24. Aug 2012)

Ein bisschen Engagement? Lesen der ersten Kapitelchen eines Javabuches?


----------



## Mujahiddin (24. Aug 2012)

"Listet auf"
Es gibt 3 Arten das zu interpretieren:
1. Ein Array von 1 - n
2. Eine List von 1 - n
3. Konsolenausgabe 1 - n

1.:

```
public int[] ersteMethode(int n) {
	int array[] = new array[n];
	for(int i=1; i <= n; i++)
		array[i] = i;
	return array;
}
```

2.:

```
public List<Integer> zweiteMethode(int n) {
	List<Integer> list = new ArrayList<>(n);
	for(int i=1; i <= n; i++)
		list.add(i);
	return list;
}
```

3.:

```
public void dritteMethode(int n) {
	for(int i=1; i <= n; i++)
		System.out.println(n);
}
```


----------



## langhaar! (24. Aug 2012)

Und was hat prodonn dadurch jetzt gelernt? Das man auch mit anderer Leute Arbeit durchs Leben kommen kann?


----------



## prodonn (24. Aug 2012)

langhaar! hat gesagt.:


> Und was hat prodonn dadurch jetzt gelernt? Das man auch mit anderer Leute Arbeit durchs Leben kommen kann?



Es geht mir nur darum, damit ich eine vorlage hab um es irgendwann zu automatisieren


----------



## tribalup (24. Aug 2012)

langhaar! hat gesagt.:


> Und was hat prodonn dadurch jetzt gelernt? Das man auch mit anderer Leute Arbeit durchs Leben kommen kann?



Und zwar zum zweiten mal in 10 mins...
Kauf dir n buch!


----------



## Pentalon (24. Aug 2012)

Hi Prodonn

Wie man eine Zahl einliest weisst Du. Wir lesen also 20.
Was eine for next Schleife ist weisst Du sicherlich auch.
Du iterierst einfach von 1 - x (x ist dabei 20) und gibst den Wert z.B. auf dem Bildschirm aus.

for (int a = 1; a<=20; a++) System.out.print(" "+a);

Solche Dinge findest Du gut aufbereitet im Internet. Dazu brauchst Du nicht einmal ein Buch zu kaufen.
Bücher, Tutorials und Links - java-forum.org

Pentalon


----------

